# Never Again...



## Big Black Dog (May 7, 2014)

I'm never, ever, going to do that again...  I promise.


----------



## Moonglow (May 7, 2014)

That is what I said after the first of 4 kids...


----------



## FuelRod (May 7, 2014)

If I had a nickel for everytime I said that.   Depending on what you're talking about.  I'd be a rich man.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm never, ever, going to do that again...  I promise.



You lied last time, why should I trust you now?


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm never, ever, going to do that again...  I promise.




Look....I'm sure she said she was of legal age.  Who's to know?


----------



## NLT (May 7, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I'm never, ever, going to do that again...  I promise.



I said that after my first mushroom trip, I lied.


----------

